# Where you are from map.....



## Lisa

This was mentioned on another thread, and was actually something I thought about doing before but never got around to.

Here is a map that you can pinpoint where you are from - you don't have to put your exact address in - even point to the nearest big city - so you can still be a bit anonymous.....

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=253605

If anyone has any problems adding yourself please let me know and I can do it for you.

*Instructions:*

Find your location on the map (click and drag to go any direction and zoom in and out using plus and minus on left or use the scroll on your mouse)
Click *Additions* with the down arrow 
Chose option *Add Marker - Simple* (or detailed if you want more than your name)
Enter your *username* (using your username instead of a nickname etc helps us tag members to threads by using the name tagging system)
Enter your *location* (either enter city and state or by clicking on your location on the map till a red star shows on that location)
*Preview* it and *submit* if correct


----------



## Jennifer

Groovy. Added mine. 

Edit: For those of you who don't know how to do it:

Find your location on the map (click and drag to go any direction and zoom in and out using plus and minus on left or use the scroll on your mouse)
Click *Additions* with the down arrow 
Chose option *Add Marker - Simple* (or detailed if you want more than your name)
Enter your *name* (crohnsforum name at least)
Enter your *location* (either enter city and state or by clicking on your location on the map till a red star shows on that location)
*Preview* it and *submit* if correct


----------



## Lisa

Can we get this made into a sticky?


----------



## Jennifer

I've requested it.


----------



## RFarmer

I added mine, but it never appeared... Maybe it needs to be approved?


----------



## Lisa

Nchuleftingth said:


> I added mine, but it never appeared... Maybe it needs to be approved?


hmm....the others showed up - can you try again and if it doesn't work, send me a message and I'll try adding it? Not sure where NB is or I'd do it right now....


----------



## bruscar

i think i added myself?


----------



## Lisa

bruscar said:


> i think i added myself?


YES! You are there! :dance:


----------



## Nyx

That's pretty cool!  I added myself...the only purple dot out there...lol  Just to be different!


----------



## AndiGirl

I'm not sure how to do this.  I'm having a brain fart.  Please add mine to Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Lisa

:ycool:





AndiGirl said:


> I'm not sure how to do this.  I'm having a brain fart.  Please add mine to Anchorage, Alaska.


Done!  Thought you might like a sunflower as a marker.....


----------



## AndiGirl

Oh yes!  They can actually grow here because of the midnight sun.  LOL!


----------



## David

Added myself in Florida and stickied as requested.


----------



## DMS

I added mine, and I have to say - that's really cool to visually see where people are from


----------



## DustyKat

I'm feeling very alone...sniff, sniff. 

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I added me  



> I'm feeling very alone...sniff, sniff.


I was wondering about this....poor Dusty and the others


----------



## AndiGirl

Ah Dusty!  I know there are other Aussies.   I'm not sure sure about Alaskans though.  My brother refuses to join any forum.  I'm alone for a while.


----------



## crohny66

You're not alone Dusty.  I've just joined you!
Great idea too.


----------



## Dexky

Problem is...the US is gonna look like Dusty's pin cushion!  Will be difficult to click on any one marker!!


----------



## DustyKat

Tch, tch, tch Dex, just enlarge the map, I can see you standing outside your house...:rof:


----------



## Dexky

...ooooooohhhhhhh!!!!!  I guess you would require a much larger pin cushion for those skewers you call knitting needles!!


----------



## beth

Just added meeeee!


----------



## Astra

Help!
I'm such a technophobe!
I've ended up in St. Helens,  Oregon!!!!
Lisa help!
Move me to the UK please xxxxx


----------



## HeatherMN

Cool  I am the only one in the northern Midwest US, there's gotta be more...


----------



## Grumbletum

This is fun. Just added me. The very pink marker!!


----------



## vonfunk

Mine isn't showing up either. I tried twice.

Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Lisa

Done Astra and vonfunk!!!


----------



## Astra

Cheers Lisa luv
xxxx


----------



## Jefferson

First Michigan entry!!


----------



## Nyx

vonfunk's almost covering me up....lol


----------



## Naddie4589

First Germany Entry Light Green anybody joining me lol


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Added mine!  How fun.


----------



## robbo87

Added mine


----------



## Scifimom

DONE! with an Olive pin in honor of Greek Olive trees and Olive oil (yum)


----------



## Jessica

Done.


----------



## KaLa

I think that I added mine.  Is there anyone out the from southern NJ or Phila. area?


----------



## Jer's Girl

Added!


----------



## Trev

feeling a bit lonely.


----------



## AndiGirl

I keep hearing people talk about being lonely.  More Alaskans need to come out of hiding.  I know that my brother and I are not the only ones in the state with CD.  Most probably have not found this wonderful forum.


----------



## carolhew

This is great! First in Arizona!


----------



## Lulu

I'm added too.  You dont need to feel so lonely now Dusty


----------



## SarahAnne

First in FL panhandle! Fun, I like seeing where everyone's from!


----------



## RFarmer

Got it!  I'm "forest" colored!


----------



## Joleen23

Im on


----------



## Trev

Bumping this with the hope some Kiwis may see it and join me on the map. if not im moving my pin to USA.


----------



## RFarmer

Trev said:


> Bumping this with the hope some Kiwis may see it and join me on the map. if not im moving my pin to USA.


Bumping won't work, cause it's stickied. It's gonna be up at the top FOREVER. I really wish we could bump it though.. Or force every single user to place their location


----------



## *AJ*

Added mine =)

AJxx


----------



## scottmyster

You see me quite easy i am the only one there.


----------



## Jessi

AndiGirl said:


> I keep hearing people talk about being lonely.  More Alaskans need to come out of hiding.  I know that my brother and I are not the only ones in the state with CD.  Most probably have not found this wonderful forum.


A lot of people on this forum still don't know about this map. That's why it feels lonely!


----------



## Goldfish

I've joined too. Jealous of all the lovely places you all live Ha!. 
Hey Bruscar, As far as the map is concerned you are just "down the road from me"


----------



## f_else

Another Aussie on the map


----------



## Terriernut

I'm there!!  I'm a 'sunset'.  Whoo hoo!


----------



## AshleyElaine87

Just added mine   This is really cool


----------



## Trev

Dustycat, you seen to have disappeared of the map.


----------



## jesseiam2

Just added me


----------



## ChefShazzy

Added myself today...


----------



## ChronyKate

added mine!


----------



## happy

I'm on the map!


----------



## jim88

done


----------



## doctor's mom

done!


----------



## upstateNYgirl

Added =]


----------



## EveB

Done and Dusted!! 

_Condition: Crohn's Disease
Age: 19
Age Diagnosed: 15
Previous Meds: Prednisolone, Pentasa, Asacolon.
Meds now: NONE!!  
Meds don't agree with me with Crohn's so I stopped taking them and I feel good 
Feel free to have a chat!_


----------



## Del

Yeah!!!!
Am on the map...


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

Well that blows. Closest person to me is 7 hours away. 

See what I mean by "no support where I live" -_-"


----------



## Luna13

I think I added mine right.....this is pretty cool!!!Thanx


----------



## bobbycable

i added mine looks like i'm the only geordie on here, noticed someone just outside of newcastle though!

Good idea


----------



## __JK__

Cool idea!

I'm in


----------



## P J Shaker

im added


----------



## JenniferH

I'm added!


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Added


----------



## Norseman

There I am on....looks like i am the most northern member...


----------



## Pauline Totten

Please add me for Bedford uk


----------



## Terriernut

Howdy neighbour!  You have to add yourself though!  I'm in Dunstable, Beds.


----------



## Pauline Totten

*Terriernut*

Hi Terriernut I have tried to add but can't I am not that good at the technical stuff.


----------



## Terriernut

I've added you!!! :ycool:


----------



## Susan2

Oh, dear! I've mucked the map up. :blush:

I ended up with a red star and it doesn't say that it is me. 

Can someone please tell me how to correct this?


----------



## Terriernut

I'm trying to find your red star to fix it!  If you click on the 'Additions' you should be able to correct it.


----------



## Susan2

Terriernut said:


> I'm trying to find your red star to fix it!  If you click on the 'Additions' you should be able to correct it.


It's gone again now! I'll have another go. 

Thanks Terriernut.


----------



## Susan2

I managed to get it right this time. 

Perhaps I was holding my mouth wrongly before :smile:


----------



## Terriernut

The moon position has to be right apparently!?? :ybatty:


----------



## crushingcrohns

that's cool.  Added my location.  Do you have to pay for that ?


----------



## Trev

yes its a donation, just make the cheque out to colin ash, c ash will do, and send it to me.


----------



## DustyKat

Ahahahaha, I just looked at the map again and it looks like I live in the middle of nowhere! Well that could be an apt description but I do live somewhere, just not there. :eek2:

Dusty.


----------



## RachelM

i really wish there was mpore peeps aware of this awesome feature and utilized it. Such an easy way to discover local or close local peeps


----------



## David

Rachel, you may want to check out the Ontario Support Group


----------



## lseibert

I added mine.......


----------



## Angela

Oneee is the lonliest nummberrr


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

Mine's added too


----------



## Susan2

I'm just bumping this up as no-one has added to it since mid-January. New members might not know that it is there.


----------



## MendyVarner

Added me!!! Can't believe there was another member from Bowling Green! (KY)

Too cool!


----------



## DustyKat

I know there's at least another one from Bowling Green that isn't on the map! :lol:


----------



## MendyVarner

LOL, well good to know I guess! So I'm not alone here in KY! And btw, send me some of that Australian sunshine!!!!


----------



## DustyKat

What sunshine! We have had the wettest Summer I can remember! :lol: It was sunny today though...:sun::sun::sun:


----------



## MendyVarner

LOL! Well at least send me the warm weather! ( I have friends in Melbourne and 2 in Brisbane so I get picked on all the time for talking about snow!)


----------



## monkey

So, I'm on  And there are 3 people withing driving distance of me (the wicked thing about the UK ). . . . show yourselves please guys 
@featheryabigant, @donna, @bobbycable


----------



## Pirate

I've been found!!!!! Well at least I have an idea of where I am now.


----------



## Momof2EW

I hit the submit button after I added myself, but didn't see me pop up. I guess it has to be approved or something I'm horrible at doing such things. ha.


----------



## Jennifer

I see you on there Elise.


----------



## mozam76

I'm there. Beautiful day in my part of Scotland today - it's always a beautiful day here right enough.


----------



## Zeing

Neat idea... I feel so alone in Maryland.


----------



## Dr.Who

add me,
Montreal, Canada.
cheers.


----------



## Jennifer

You are now live in Montreal, Canada


----------



## JDTM

First Rhode Islander on the map!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

JDTM said:


> First Rhode Islander on the map!


Hey, somebody's gotta be the first.  Right?:applause:


----------



## Heather_D

Just added...Manchester, NH


----------



## nikimazur

Added. Im actually quite surprised at the lack of people from my area on here, being from the northeast (us) and all.


----------



## EthanPSU

nikimazur said:


> Added. Im actually quite surprised at the lack of people from my area on here, being from the northeast (us) and all.


Niki, Are you from right by Atlantic City? If so thats sweet. Me and my friends take weekend trips there all the time, we even have one planned coming up in a few weekends


----------



## nikimazur

I'm on the bay directlybetween Atlantic city and ocean city... About ten minutes to either. I went to college in Philly, and lived there up until this past year, so I am kinda surprised there isn't anyone from there on here...oh the joys of moving back in with the parents :ylol:


----------



## EthanPSU

Hah i'm with you on that. Thats why I need to get out of the house and takes random trips all the time. But that must be a sweet place to live


----------



## Jmrogers4

Looking lonely in Idaho


----------



## Aura

I'm on towards the bottom of the world - now in Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## skippy111

I'm in New Jersey USA


----------



## rwhitle

Wood River, Illinois.


----------



## Trev

time we had some more Kiwi's on the map


----------



## PattyLynn

Vancouver, Canada has its first entry!


----------



## Mama & Mac

Very cool idea.


----------



## Vellanki

*Cool Map*

I'm the only and the lonely one from here.:shifty


----------



## artfromnike

I'm on! Wow, I live pretty close to a few people. Let me know if you're in the Chico area!! 

It's amazing to see how many people are here from all over the world. Makes me wanna travel...


----------



## ashleyf8

I am new to this Forum stuff... So I added myself.. this map is nifty.. I thought it was weird that I didnt' see any markers from people around my area .. Sad


----------



## oathy

Llanelli. South West Wales UK


----------



## Ihurt

I'm in the "windy city" Chicago~


----------



## hthompson631

I'm here Augusta, GA


----------



## Terranz

Cool it worked


----------



## Calamity Moo

Fabby doo!  Airdrie, Scotland - on the map at last lol


----------



## had_enough1980uk

Calamity Moo said:


> Fabby doo!  Airdrie, Scotland - on the map at last lol


Glasgow here


----------



## Calamity Moo

Hi had_enough, big shout out to the Weejies lol - in fact I could probably open my window and you'd hear the shout from here


----------



## Price

Added myself, some people fairly close by


----------



## had_enough1980uk

Calamity Moo said:


> Hi had_enough, big shout out to the Weejies lol - in fact I could probably open my window and you'd hear the shout from here


Lol the weejie massive


----------



## Momof2EW

Said it before but will again...Alabama!


----------



## superzeeman

The lovely metropolis of Mapleton, Mn population 1700.


----------



## NWJake

Hello everyone! put my self on the map...new guy to the forum.


----------



## EthanPSU

Just checked again, didn't realize a bunch of Pittsburgh people


----------



## Sweetgirl

Added mine!  This is awesome!


----------



## LauraElliott

For anyone in the LA area.. there is a CCFA support group in Burbank on the first wed of each month!  I would love to see more people come and join us!  Here is the link:  http://www.ccfa.org/chapters/losangeles/support-groups/ccfa-support-group-burbank-ca.html


----------



## Sweetgirl

I'm in Richmond Virginia


----------



## Torontoguy

Just added MEEEE!!! Toronto, Canada in the house :dance:

Stephen


----------



## MrsC

Added mine


----------



## 723crossroads

How do I add me to map?


----------



## MrsC

723 go to the first page of this posting and there is a link that the admins put up just click on it.


----------



## 723crossroads

MrsC said:


> 723 go to the first page of this posting and there is a link that the admins put up just click on it.


Thanx Mrs C!!!!:ghug:


----------



## lizbeth

Just added me :thumright:


----------



## PVail

Ok Im on there too .


----------



## araceli

Done   El Paso, Tx. Neighbor to New Mexico USA and Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Here from Alaska


----------



## Kadyer

Added mine!


----------



## yc_angel

Awesome i added my marker.

I'm from Roosendaal, The Netherlands

Xx


----------



## fromthegut

That was incredibley cool. I am the only one from my town and maybe miles around on the map !
Thanks !!


----------



## 723crossroads

yc_angel said:


> Awesome i added my marker.
> 
> I'm from Roosendaal, The Netherlands
> 
> Xx


Welcome!!!:ghug:


----------



## ForeverCrohns

Love this idea added myself!


----------



## Chally2

pasobuff said:


> This was mentioned on another thread, and was actually something I thought about doing before but never got around to.
> 
> Here is a map that you can pinpoint where you are from - you don't have to put your exact address in - even point to the nearest big city - so you can still be a bit anonymous.....
> 
> http://www.zeemaps.com/253605
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in adding their info - let me know, this IS password protected so I'm not sure if you need the password to save it or view.....


Great Idea I've added myself Scotland


----------



## Traumanurse

This is so cool!
I'm in the mountains of Colorado  :yfaint:


----------



## Trysha

I am in the Niagara Peninsula----beautiful scenery-----Ontario Canada


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989

Added myself!:thumright:


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989

Nyx said:


> That's pretty cool!  I added myself...the only purple dot out there...lol  Just to be different!


I'm purple too!  Must be a Canadian thing!


----------



## mccindy

added myself.  Only a few of us here in Minnesota.... I did find Cat-a-tonic in Madison!  Hey over there!


----------



## Johnnysmom

I can't be the only one in Cincinnati!!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

*waves*  Hi McCindy!


----------



## HorseLover!!

This pretty cool I added mine


----------



## ChrisJue

tried twice to add myself my firewall is blocking the site I did as my firewall said and added the site to the exceptions and still no luck. Can You Add me please.


----------



## Moogle33

I added mine today. All by myself in south east GA!


----------



## Lisa

ChrisJue said:


> tried twice to add myself my firewall is blocking the site I did as my firewall said and added the site to the exceptions and still no luck. Can You Add me please.



Will do!

And DONE!


----------



## Justanothercp

How do I find and add myself?


----------



## Jennifer

Justanothercp, first page gives the link to the site, second post gives directions on how to add yourself. http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=20514


----------



## Jennifer

pasobuff, is the map working for you? It's not bring up the map for me.


----------



## Emmy

Jennifer said:


> pasobuff, is the map working for you? It's not bring up the map for me.


It's not bringing up the map for me either, just a page saying you can create your own free map.


----------



## Lisa

I clicked the link and it worked for me.....hmmmm


----------



## Lisa

Emmy - I just added you.....


----------



## Emmy

pasobuff said:


> Emmy - I just added you.....


Thank you 
What I didn't realise before is I needed to make an account for the website.... oops XD


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

The map still works just fine for me.  I don't recall ever making an account or anything.  Paso's original post says something about it being password protected, but I didn't have to enter a password to view it (maybe you need to enter a password to edit it?).


----------



## Jennifer

I still can't see it. The link in the first post takes me to the homepage. Can you copy the link again and paste it here?

Never had to sign up or enter a password.


----------



## mccindy

It works for me, if I click on the link in the very first post.  no password required.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yeah, I just clicked the link that's in the first post of this thread, too.  It takes a second to load but then it comes up just fine.


----------



## long time crohnie

Not working for me either. Do u need to sign up and make an account?  I'd love to see this map and get on it!


----------



## long time crohnie

Got it!! For those of us who don't have the map just appear, you have to sign up or register. Cool :biggrin:


----------



## jillybkul

pasobuff said:


> This was mentioned on another thread, and was actually something I thought about doing before but never got around to.
> 
> Here is a map that you can pinpoint where you are from - you don't have to put your exact address in - even point to the nearest big city - so you can still be a bit anonymous.....
> 
> http://www.zeemaps.com/253605
> 
> 
> If anyone has any problems adding yourself please let me know and I can do it for you.


Is this still active?  When I clicked the link above, it takes me to a create a map page.  I like the idea, but have no idea how to add myself. I did create an account, but I still can't find this groups map/

jill


----------



## Zeppy321

I can't figure it out. Can someone add me. New London , CT 06320. Thanks !


----------



## Makena's Mom

Done!


----------



## jillybkul

Makena's Mom said:


> Done!


Would you please add me, and then send the link to the map?  I can't even find the map with anyone on it.  I feel pretty stupid right now.

thanks,
Jill


----------



## neohic

Added. Represent, MN!


----------



## sammyb22

wow, I can't find it either...grrr. someone add me to Cleveland Ohio, please?


----------



## Aos

Added  The whole 3 of us in CO


----------



## Lolli

Lisa said:


> This was mentioned on another thread, and was actually something I thought about doing before but never got around to.
> 
> Here is a map that you can pinpoint where you are from - you don't have to put your exact address in - even point to the nearest big city - so you can still be a bit anonymous.....
> 
> http://www.zeemaps.com/253605
> 
> 
> If anyone has any problems adding yourself please let me know and I can do it for you.


Hi, when i click on the link it just goes to the create map page...do i need to log in or something?


----------



## Susan2

The link seems to have changed from the one in the sticky at the beginning of this thread. 

Try this link:

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=253605


----------



## Lolli

Susan2 said:


> The link seems to have changed from the one in the sticky at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=253605


Thanks Susan, added now! :thumleft:


----------



## Susan2

Lisa, could you please check this and change the link on the first post of this sticky if necessary.

The link now seems to be https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=253605

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa

Susan2 said:


> Lisa, could you please check this and change the link on the first post of this sticky if necessary.
> 
> The link now seems to be https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=253605
> 
> Thanks!


Susan2- link has been updated, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Hrogers

Great idea, I'm on there now


----------



## HangryGinger

Neat! Added myself.


----------



## buttER

I can't decide if this confirms that IBD is predominantly in developed (first world) countries.........

Very interesting! That's what I love about the forum, you can be anyone from anywhere and you are not judged by status, ethnicity, sexual orientation, or even how bad or not your illness is! Welcome to our world!


----------



## Trev

this hasn't been used for a while


----------



## 2010mustang

Added myself to the map. See there are a few others in my area.


----------



## ronroush7

i live in Vienna,Virginia.  Can you add me?


----------



## Jennifer

ronroush7 said:


> i live in Vienna,Virginia.  Can you add me?


I added you. Sorry that took so long. 



I really like using the map because it helps other members when you want to tag others to a thread who are from the same location. It helps us help all of you.


----------



## ronroush7

Is that easy to do?


----------



## Christi

Where do i add myself


----------



## Jennifer

Adding yourself to the map is really easy to do by following the instructions in the first post: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showpost.php?p=322700&postcount=1

If you need help we can add you to the map, just let us know your city and state/country/province. 


ronroush7 whenever someone on the forum asks for help and I'm not sure how to help them because of their location I sometimes check out the map in the link in the first post of this thread and zoom into that specific area then hover my mouse cursor over different markers to see who's in that area. Since you're using a mobile device you may have to click on each one to see the name. I just manually type the names into a post to tag people who are from the same area in hopes that they can be of more help which usually they are.


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks.


----------



## Christi

Jen can you please add me South Africa Pretoria


----------



## Lisa

Christi said:


> Jen can you please add me South Africa Pretoria


Christi - you have been added!


----------



## Christi

Thanks lisa


----------



## Axelfl3333

We all need to move to Iceland it seems to be a crohns free zone!


----------



## alanjohnh67

Hi just joined, I'm in Cornwall England. Can't sleep its 2am stomachs making enough noise to wake everybody...going to try the map...


----------



## ronroush7

alanjohnh67 said:


> Hi just joined, I'm in Cornwall England. Can't sleep its 2am stomachs making enough noise to wake everybody...going to try the map...


Best to you


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi iv added myself to the map. Great to see the distibution of folks all over the world. nice work


----------



## hcrum87hc

Added.  It looks like I should have been born out west.  Either they don't have Crohns or they just don't have computers.


----------



## patrick13

california ,southern


----------



## embyrr

Added myself - the only Colombian/Sweden found  

https://www.zeemaps.com/edit/FJnh7YkKKZF1nwuYotp8kQ


----------



## LisaQuébec

Added myself :dance:


----------



## bobbet

Is it only me that finds looking at the map so sadto see so many points on the map and know that so many are suffering..where I though I would feel less alone looking at the map, it's just broke my heart seeing all the balloons. My love and well wishes goes out to each of you.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Wow, this is an old thread. I can't figure out how to add me on this map. :sign0085:I live in Glendale, Arizona.


----------



## Susan2

Go back to the beginning of this thread - click on _First _- and there are detailed instructions of how to put yourself on the map. If you have trouble, someone will come on and help you.


----------



## Nannie72

Hello I'm from SE NC


----------



## Lukesky36

see if you can find me haha


----------

